# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  آداب وإتيكيت التسوق .. رجالاً ونســــاء!

## هدوء عاصف

** 


** *آداب وإتيكيت التسوق .. رجالاً ونســــاء!

*
*

* *للتسوق آداب خاصة به، كما الحال مع كل  سلوكياتنا، فغالبا ما تكون محلات البقالة أو السوبر ماركت أو محلات الأطعمة  مزدحمة ونتعرض لمواقف عديدة مع الآخرين من المتسوقين أو موظفي السوق وتتطلب تلك المواقف أن نكون على دراية بالآداب وقواعد الإتيكيت الخاصة بها.*
*
**
*
*


 - لا تقصد الشوارع أو الأسواق عبثاً بلا حاجة، وإن كانت لديك حاجة من شراء أو بيع فاقضيها سريعاً، ثم ارجع إلى بيتك أو عملك.*


*- لا تقف على أبواب المحلات التجارية.*


*- ليكن مشيك باتزان: فلا تبطئ في خطواتك كمن يتنزه في حديقة. ولا تتعجل كمن يهرول، وتضرب الناس بمنكبيك.*


*- لا تكثر الالتفات حولك لترى كل ما يعرض في واجهات المحلات، فإن استرعى انتباهك شيء فاقترب منه، وتأمل به ملياً.*


*-  لا تكثر الكلام أثناء المشي، ولا الحركات ولا الإشارات بيديك إلى ما يدور  حولك، ولا تلتفت إلى الوراء بغير سبب، ولا تشر إلى أحد من بعيد أو تصفر له  لينتبه إليك.*


*- إذا كنتم جماعة تترافقون في المشي ، فلا تسرع بحيث تتجاوزهم بل انتظرهم.*


*- إذا أردت الذهاب إلى السوق فدون كل احتياجك على ورقة حتى لا تنساها.*


*-  إذا صادفت أحد تعرفه وأنت في الشارع، فاكتف بنظرة أو ابتسامة أو سلم  وصافحه سريعًا، و لا تتباحثا في الأمور الهامة والطويلة والمعاتبة.*


*-  إذا صادفت أحد العلماء فلا تستغل رؤيته لتسأله عن مسألة شرعية أو تطلب منه  استخارة، و هذا كثيراً ما يحصل ، مع العلم أنه قد يكون مشغولاً أو على  عجلة من أمره، قد تحرجه بما لا يليق به ولا بك، قد تضطره للتأخر في الأسواق  ، وهذا مكروه، قد لا تحضره المسألة ويحتاج إلى مراجعة، فتعرضه للحرج .*


*-  كذلك فإن وقته ليس لك وحدك ، فهو لم يفتح مكتباً جوالاً للأحكام الشرعية و  حل النزاعات على الشارع. ضع نفسك مكانه ، هل تستطيع في كل تسوق أن تجيب  على عشرات المسائل الشرعية ، وتلقي التحية وتردها على مئات الأشخاص ، وتقوم  بالاستشارات ؟ ! وهذا للأسف ما يحصل كثيراً، مما قد يجعل العالم مضطراً  لعدم النزول للتسوق كي لا يضيع وقته ويعطل أعماله.
-   عند استخدام عربة التسوق.. لا تتحرك أمام الرفوف ببطء، وعندما تتحرك داخل  المحل لا تعطل حركة الآخرين بسبب طول المكوث أمام الأشياء التي يريدون  الوصول إليها بدورهم.. بالتالي عليك ألا تنسى وجودهم حولك فأنت لست الشخص  الوحيد في المحل، وأيضًا لا تقف للثرثرة مع أشخاص تعرفهم أو أصدقاء وتعطل  المرور في المحل أمام الآخرين واجعل ذلك في مكان لا يستخدمه غيرك كزاوية  فارغة مثلاً.. 
*


*- في حالة حدوث تصادم لعربات التسوق  الأفضل أن تعتذر بقولك: "عفوًا أو المعذرة"، والتحلي بالألفاظ المهذبة..  فليس جميع المتسوقين مهذبين ولا يوجد هناك ما يجب أن يفعل أو يقال عندما  يعترضك الآخر بلفظ سيء إلا بتركه فلا تكبر حادث تصادم عربات التسوق بمشادة  لفظية. 
*


*- "وكيف أتعامل مع موظف المحل عندما تتصف  معاملته لي بالجفاء؟!".. عليك أن تتعامل معهم على أنهم بشر مثلك بهدوء ودون  انفعال، فمن الممكن أن يكون هذا اليوم سيئاً للموظف، أو طبيعته في التعامل  قاسية بعض الشيء وإذا ساء الأمر يمكنك الشكوى إلى المدير. 
*


*-  عند محاسبة موظف الحسابات أو ما يسمى "الكاشيير" وكان المتجر أو المحل  مزدحمًا للغاية واحتجت إلى المساعدة أو دفع الحساب فيجب أن تتذكر أن  "الكاشيير" لا يمكن أن يساعد أكثر من شخص في وقت واحد فيجب التحلي بالصبر  قدر الإمكان حتى يأتي دورك فالموظف يعمل بجد ويبذل قصارى جهده لمساعدة  الزبائن.. فلا داعي للتعليقات المحرجة وإلقاء اللوم عليه بسبب الانتظار.*



*عادات الأجداد
تعود  عاداتنا في التسوق إلي آبائنا وأجدادنا وتحديدا أيام كان الرجل يختص فيها  بالصيد والمرأة بجني الثمار‏، حسب ما كشفته دراسة أجريت مؤخرا في كلية  ميتشجان للصحة العامة في الولايات المتحدة.*


*وأوضح عالم  النفس دانيال كروجر المشرف علي الدراسة، أن الرجال عندما يتسوقون فانهم  غالبا ما يدخلون عددا قليلا جدا من المحلات التجارية‏,‏ هذا إن لم يكن محلا  واحدا فقط‏,‏ ويلتقطون ما يريدون ثم يغادرون سريعا‏,‏ تماما كما كان يفعل  أجدادهم القدماء في البحث عن الفريسة وصيدها والعدة بها بأقصي سرعة  ممكنة‏.‏*


*أما النساء فإنهن في التسوق يعدن إلي جذورهن  الأولي كجامعات للثمار وذلك بتجولهن بين المحلات والأرفف فيها بحثا عن  الأجود والأرخص‏,‏ بل والمميز‏,‏ تماما كما لو كن يبحثن بين الأشجار عن  الثمرة الأصلح والأكثر نضجا‏.‏*


*النتائج التي توصلت لها  الدراسة من شأنها أن تساعد الرجال والنساء علي فهم بعضهم البعض‏,‏  وبالتالي تجنب النزاع والخلافات التي تنشب بينهم غالبا أثناء التسوق‏.‏
مريم  سليمان أخصائية الطب النفسي تؤكد أنها تقابل من خلال عملها العديد من  الأزواج الذين يختلفون بسبب طريقة تسوق كل منهما والذي تفسره الزوجات بأنه  عدم اهتمام من الزوج بها‏,‏ أو عدم الرغبة في الخروج معها‏، ‏بينما يفسر  الزوج التسوق بأنه عملية مملة‏.
وتضيف إن قراءة  الأزواج لمثل هذه الدراسات تجعلهم يقدرون الاختلافات الطبيعية فيما  بينهما‏,‏ بسبب اختلاف الجنس‏,‏ مما يؤدي بدوره لحل الخلافات الزوجية بينهم  والتي قد تكون طريقة التسوق سببا لها‏.‏*










*

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله حتى هون وصل لـ الذوق  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اكيد زمردة .. كل اشي ذوق .. حتى أتفه الأشيـــــــــاء !*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

إذا صادفت أحد تعرفه وأنت في الشارع، فاكتف بنظرة أو ابتسامة أو سلم وصافحه سريعًا، و لا تتباحثا في الأمور الهامة والطويلة والمعاتبة.


يعني لما قرأت هالجملة شقلبت على ظهري من الضحك :SnipeR (99): 

لانه النسوان اكتر اشي بحبوا يعملوه الاشي هاد...وخاصة بالشارع بيقعدوا ساعة او اكتر واقفات  باب المحل وحديث يجر حديث...

المهم يسلمو هدوء عاصف على المعلومات وانشالله الكل يستفيد

دمت بخير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> إذا صادفت أحد تعرفه وأنت في الشارع، فاكتف بنظرة أو ابتسامة أو سلم وصافحه سريعًا، و لا تتباحثا في الأمور الهامة والطويلة والمعاتبة.
> 
> 
> يعني لما قرأت هالجملة شقلبت على ظهري من الضحك
> 
> لانه النسوان اكتر اشي بحبوا يعملوه الاشي هاد...وخاصة بالشارع بيقعدوا ساعة او اكتر واقفات  باب المحل وحديث يجر حديث...
> 
> المهم يسلمو هدوء عاصف على المعلومات وانشالله الكل يستفيد
> 
> دمت بخير




*ههههههه صحيح كلامك .. شكرا على مرورك الرائع*

----------

